# Matisse out of surgery



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good news, I'm glad all went fine ! Now you can stop worrying and hopefully have a good, restful night ! Tomorrow your baby will need some pampering...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

SO glad to read this! It's weird because I had just sent you a private message asking about him, then now I read this, lol.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Glad this is all behind you PB, always a worry when they are not beside you. Hope the knee surgery went well - I dare say you won.t miss the "boy bits".


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....thanks you guys. I don't care how many times my dogs all these years have gone under for some kind of thing...it never happens that I don't worry. I bet it's the same for you too. lol. You know...those complications that _can_ happen? It's still a little scary. But they usually come out just fine. And this vet is an orthopedic specialist and has done this surgery many, many times. He's not a spring chicken. lol. Anyhow, I like him a lot and I feel confident that Matisse is in good hands. But I'll be glad to get him tomorrow and he'll be glad too.

I don't know Beaches...I sort of liked showing them off...tried to keep the curly locks away from them so they could display their God-given jewels in all their glory. But alas...it came to pass...that their pee must stay upon the grass. :amen: (let's hope it works) 

Thank you all. I'll let you know how he is tomorrow. I think he'll have some serious pain if he's anything like Jose` was the first few days.

Trixie...thanks for your pm.

Dechi...I will try to get a good rest. Thank you. Yes, tomorrow I think I'll be busy tending to my little rascal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to read all is well! Now comes convalescence ............Dr Mom!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Molly. Yes, it will be pretty intense I think for the first few days if I remember correctly when Jose` had it done. And changing the bandage probably often. 

Thank you for your post.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm glad the surgery is behind you! Here's wishing Matisse a quick recovery!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Great to hear the little fella has come through okay! Good luck with keeping him quiet... :biggrin:

Pushkin has just had laser treatment on his back - couldn't have pain killers due to his current meds - and it worked a treat! 

Keep us updated on how things go (I'm often reading if not posting!).

Hugs
xxx


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Hurrah! So glad it went well. I think we all know what you mean about worrying. In the meantime give the others some extra love and Matisse will get pampering when he's home.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So happy for you and Matisse that it's gone well for him. I hope his recuperation is rapid and easy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, he's home. And has been pretty out of it. But seems to be perking up a tad....a little half hearted wag. He's got some pain for sure but it doesn't seem as horrendous as Jose`'s pain when he got it done though. He does have a couple of Rx's and he's going to be going in twice a week for injections that go into the area to help speed healing and for pain plus some laser treatments. So, this is something different from the last time with Jose`. It's additional cost but my widdo Moo moo is worth every bit of it. (okay, one of his 39 nick names) lol. 

So here's my precious treasure on the road to recovery. No bandage, no sutures. All I have to do is get him to pee. I've taken him out several times but no pee. I'm a little worried about that. But he doesn't want to drink either...well, maybe when he gets more with it. He did eat a tad with his pill.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Aw... Hugs from Canada!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Awww hugs and and kisses from Gucci and miu miu


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

AAAWWWWW I want to pick him up and give him loves and hugs and kisses!!!! He looks so sad in that big cone! I hope he can come out of it soon. I am so glad he is home now so you can watch over him and take care of his "ouchie"! What an angel


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awww, precious boy! Hugs and kisses from Oregon. Hope tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad he's on the road to recovery. He's such a sweet looking little guy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear it went well and that you and Matisse can now get to the business of recuperating. Best wishes for a full healing.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor Matisse looks miserable ! Have you tried takinf off the cone to pee ? 

Hang in there, time flies, soon this wii only be a memory. Hugs to Matisse.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have to marvel at that surgery site. What good vets he has! I hope he's adjusting to the "new normal". He even looks good in the cone Big hug from Houston!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you peeps for such good wishes and positive vibes. 

Dechi...he peeeeeeeeeed...finally last night and boy oh boy...like a race horse! I actually called the vet just before they closed to tell them that he wasn't peeing or drinking and they said it's normal after such a trauma and to call them today if he did't pee today. But he did. Yes, I take off his cone often...as long as I'm right there...holding him on my lap (which is a lot) lol or peeing, eating etc. 

Mfmst...isn't that something? It's so clean and tidy...so far (knock on wood) no unusual swelling or extreme redness or anything.

Caroline...he is sweet. He's one of the most endearing little dogs. 

Maurice, my usual quiet, laid back, calm fella is acting like a wild lunatic. He wants to play so badly with Matisse and is leaping around and making a pest of himself. I have to keep them separated lest he hurts Matisse's wound. OMG! What a chore this is! But the wound should be healed in 10 days or so. But he'll still have to remain quiet for about a month to one and a half months. Oy!

Well, thank you all for such kind words. I think your positive energy will help speed his healing. I'll let you know how those injections and laser treatments work out. I am thinking of getting Jose` some kind of treatment or acupuncture because he's a little arthritic...nothing terrible. But I've heard good things about it. There was a gal in the waiting room who was telling me about her experience with her dog and acupuncture. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So glad all went well!:elephant: Sending post-op healing wishes to Matisse from New Jersey.:flowers: I know your TLC will be _excellent. _:nodMaybe book yourself a spa day in a month so YOU can get some TLC too!!)


----------

